# Does it really matter?



## Rbeckett (Jun 19, 2013)

My GSD's ears are still down at 23 Mo. I don't really care whether they ever stand up or not. That is not why I got the dog... I have only had her for 3 weeks, but she is already the love of my life and we spend all day every day together. I am disabled and was fortunate enough to get a dog that was deemed unsuitable for continued training as a Service Animal. Since my Government doesn't consider me to be ill enough to help, I have to go to outside the box solutions to in the box issues. With plenty of love and one on one training she will complete her training with me and become much more than she already is. So I ask why it would matter if your GSD has floppy ears or fully erect rin-tin- tin ears. No matter what we end up loving them and they do some amazing things just seeking our attention and approval. Is it that important, or perhaps a genetic flaw that is trying to be bred out or eliminated? 

Wheelchair Bob


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

It is a genetic fault, GSD's ears are supposed to be erect as part of the breed standard. Some need help, some never stand regardless. It doesn't make them any less purebred 

Some people care while others don't, if I personally had a pup that was young enough to help I would for a little bit, but if in the end if they never came up I really wouldn't care or love them any less


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Most everyone would like to see standing ears on their gsd's because that is the standard and how the dog is recognized by their looks. It is not a deciding factor in how we love our breed because we love them regardless.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

To me the ears are not that big of a deal. If you happen to have a dog with soft ears, so be it. Your dog still has all the attributes of what makes a GSD a GSD, enjoy her!


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

To me it doesn't really matter either sure it looks nice but it doesn't make the dog. Bella ears stand up but in all honesty she has them down most of the time and I think of her as the most beautiful girl 

Congratulations on your new addition, would love to some pics !

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

It only matters if it matters to you. If you don't care, then it doesn't matter! It certainly isn't going to affect her temperament or her abilities as your service dog. 

I want my dogs to look like German Shepherds and the breed standard specifies erect ears, so it is important to me that the ears stand up. Halo got an ear hematoma a couple of months ago and needed surgery on one ear. It actually healed pretty well, I've seen a few dogs where the ear is either flopped over after surgery or ended up kind of scrunched up, but hers just tips slightly to the side. It's actually sort of cute so it really doesn't bother us.


----------



## Ross H (May 27, 2013)

Only matters if you are going to show or breed . It's a fault so no show & if trying to breed purebred dogs to std you wouldn't use it. Years ago I had a male with 1 ear up & 1 ear down . We called him A/C D/C still a great dog just no show or breed .


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Rbeckett said:


> she is already the love of my life and we spend all day every day together.



Doesn't sound like ears up really matters to YOU, does it? 

Congrats on your new partner in crime, sounds like the two of you were meant to find one another. 

Of course, this thread would be made better with a pic of aforementioned floppy eared dog


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

My dog has a fault, too.
He has a reverse mask. But then, I wanted one like that, so that part of the standard was not important to me.
Erect ears, on the other hand, are a distinguishing feature of the breed, so to me they were important. But if they are not to you, it shouldn't matter.
Enjoy your floppy-eared girl!


----------



## Rbeckett (Jun 19, 2013)

I think it gives her character. They do not look like there is any hope they will ever be erect, but it doesn't matter to me at all really. I chose a GSD for their intelegence, loyalty and fearlessness. Heres a couple of pics of my floppy eared girl. She has her faults and we are working them out with time, but she is extremely smart and willing to do just about anything you ask her to do. Sometimes it just takes a while to convince her that it is OK. She was originally a SD in training, but transitioned too slowly to complete her training and be placed with a Service Member with PTSD.






,








Wheelchair Bob


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

Hi Bob. 
That's us exactly what my girls ears look like too but I don't care because she is the love of my life.. I paid for show quality and my breeder will absolutely do nothing for me. You know what, she is smart, loyal to a fault, intelligent, great temperament, and even though I got ripped off by a my breeder, I still wouldn't trade her for the world. Two other pups in the litter, also sold and paid show quality prices, ears don't stand either.

Nala Von vertrauen 3/15/12


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi Bob thank you for sharing your pics she has such a sweet little face, she is precious looking 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> It only matters if it matters to you. If you don't care, then it doesn't matter! It certainly isn't going to affect her temperament or her abilities as your service dog.
> 
> *I want my dogs to look like German Shepherds and the breed standard specifies erect ears, so it is important to me that the ears stand up*. Halo got an ear hematoma a couple of months ago and needed surgery on one ear. It actually healed pretty well, I've seen a few dogs where the ear is either flopped over after surgery or ended up kind of scrunched up, but hers just tips slightly to the side. It's actually sort of cute so it really doesn't bother us.


 
This. I want a GSD. I want the erect ears. Wouldn't make me love them any less if the ears didn't stand but I cant deny I wouldn't be disappointed at first. 

Not to mention, the breed is serious. Soft ears tend to make people take them less seriously. I don't want people getting the wrong impression of my dogs because their ears are soft and they therefore look more friendly. Yes, my dogs are friendly but the point is, erect eared dogs are taken more seriously. I hope that makes sense


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

KZoppa said:


> This. I want a GSD. I want the erect ears. Wouldn't make me love them any less if the ears didn't stand but I cant deny I wouldn't be disappointed at first.
> 
> Not to mention, the breed is serious. Soft ears tend to make people take them less seriously. I don't want people getting the wrong impression of my dogs because their ears are soft and they therefore look more friendly. Yes, my dogs are friendly but the point is, erect eared dogs are taken more seriously. I hope that makes sense


I am sure this is what we all wanted. But buyer beware, there too many big commercial breeders out there now that only care about making money and not producing quality German shepherds and do not take Genetics into account at all when pairing up a male and female gsd. Beware of breeders that have more than 5 or 6 females and a couple of studs. There just in it for the money ..

Nala Vom vertrauen 3/15/12


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you can't include all breeder's with 5 or 6 females and a couple of
studs as being in it for the money. think about it.



m1953 said:


> I am sure this is what we all wanted. But buyer beware, there too many big commercial breeders out there now that only care about making money and not producing quality German shepherds and do not take Genetics into account at all when pairing up a male and female gsd.
> 
> >>>>> Beware of breeders that have more than 5 or 6 females and a couple of studs. There just in it for the money ..<<<<<
> 
> Nala Vom vertrauen 3/15/12


----------



## Rbeckett (Jun 19, 2013)

BellaLuna said:


> Hi Bob thank you for sharing your pics she has such a sweet little face, she is precious looking
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh yes she is a piece of work. Even when she is being skittish she has an air and aura that projects cuteness with an underlying warning to be careful because all you see is not gold. She is very non aggressive and doesn't mouth anything at all except her beloved toys and her "Babies". She carries them around for hours and brings each one for our approval just like a female showing her litter of puppies. But her Big dog voice is fearsome and definitely something to be paid attention to. She only uses it on rare occasions, but if she is using it I immediately know that something important is going on. Sort of belies this sweet and gentle little girl. This is also a completely untrained voluntary behavior that she began immediately after she decided that she wanted me to be her special people. My wife and I are about the only humans she sees regularly and she has decided that we are to be protected above all. It is very humbling and heart warming that she has accepted us in such a total and complete way. She is special and we do love her quite a bit already so the feelings between her and us are mutual and I think this is where a strong bond comes from between owners and their pack members. Thanks!!!!

Wheelchair Bob


----------



## m1953 (May 7, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> you can't include all breeder's with 5 or 6 females and a couple of
> studs as being in it for the money. think about it.


My post says if more than five or six and if so, buyer beware


Nala Vom vertrauen. 3/15/12


----------



## DuncanIdaho (May 14, 2013)

I think she is absolutely beautiful and all that matters is that you love her and she loves you. Ears are only cosmetic and not the true worth of a dog.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

m1953 said:


> I am sure this is what we all wanted. But buyer beware, there too many big commercial breeders out there now that only care about making money and not producing quality German shepherds and do not take Genetics into account at all when pairing up a male and female gsd. Beware of breeders that have more than 5 or 6 females and a couple of studs. There just in it for the money ..
> 
> Nala Vom vertrauen 3/15/12





doggiedad said:


> *you can't include all breeder's with 5 or 6 females and a couple of*
> *studs as being in it for the money.* think about it.


 
I agree. I've seen a couple solid breeders who have several dogs and no issues. I doubt they're in it for the money. That many dogs and vet bills and training costs take up a lot. if anything they lose money. Those with a male and a female that breed them are in it for the money more than a reputable breeder would be IMO.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Today at the dog park I met someone who raises german shepherds, mostly rescue. She stated that she has seen several german shepherds that their ears did not stand up until almost 24 months. (But ears were up at one time when younger). that the only time she would worry is if theyve never gone up. Does anyone I agree/ disagree with this?


----------



## VanBuren shepherds (Dec 3, 2012)

Msmaria said:


> Today at the dog park I met someone who raises german shepherds, mostly rescue. She stated that she has seen several german shepherds that their ears did not stand up until almost 24 months. (But ears were up at one time when younger). that the only time she would worry is if theyve never gone up. Does anyone I agree/ disagree with this?


Yes, what she said us true


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Since I'm not showing my dog ears are not that important to me. Just as long as my dog is healthy. You have a beautiful girl. My dogs ears go like that when he's greeting me, so to me it makes your dog look gentler in nature. Both of you are lucky to have found each other. Did I mention how beautiful she is! Lol


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

VanBuren shepherds said:


> Yes, what she said us true
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh good. I'm glad. I hope this gives some of the members here hope about their dogs ears.


----------



## VanBuren shepherds (Dec 3, 2012)

If the ears stood at one time; usually they will stand again. If one or both ears have never stood; more and likely they never will.
I've had many people tell me that ears stood around 2 years, but I've never personally seen it occur.
One thing for sure; if you mess with the ears too much and don't know exactly what you're doing. They may never stand. Patience is a virtue when it comes to German Shepherd's ears. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rbeckett (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks for all the great answers and the underlying reasons too. I kind of thought that it might be a genetic flaw that would be a negative in a show dog or in a show line, but did not realize that there were as many dogs around with ears like Indi's. I certainly do not care and she will not have any puppies since she is spayed, but it is good to know just for personal knowledge. Since I became interested in really pursuing getting a GSD I have been reading anything and every thing I can find like a vacuum. We have had and still have other dogs like our 14 year old Golden retreiever. We lost my Rottie to bone cancer at 8 years and lost our two muts from the flea market at 12 and 13. So we do know what to look for and we do basic first aid and watch their weights and keep them fit and well. A fat lazy dog is an unhappy dog and will not live a long and full life if not properly cared for and loved. The new girl is nearly 2 already and fully trained so we are learning to work with her and keep her training fresh and relevant. I am disabled and she was in training to be a Service Dog, so it is working out in the best possible way so far. And I have unlimited time to devote to helping her learn to transition better so it works for her too. Thanks and I will continue to learn and follow along as much as I can!!!!
Wheelchair Bob


----------

